# Cutest Little Mouse on the web!



## Stablebummom

IMHO-

Later-I just researched it on the web via Google and found the link to the designer. She gets $12.00 for a pattern....However, it's fun to poke around on her site to see what she has designed.
http://www.primiteds.com/Hallway.html


----------



## Kathie

That's darling. Is it a pattern or just something someone posted?


----------



## Grandma G.

AWWWW


----------



## Stablebummom

Kathie said:


> That's darling. Is it a pattern or just something someone posted?


It was on Pinterest and I couldn't find a link to the pattern.


----------



## nanciann

That is so cute if there's a pattern I might just break down and knit that cutie.


----------



## kiwiannie

Way beyond cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dianeellis

OMG love it


----------



## Frogger

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!! Love the little guy!! Iwould even buy teeny tiny needles to knit him!! But he needs a hat!! LOL!


----------



## dorfor

Kathie said:


> That's darling. Is it a pattern or just something someone posted?


It's on Pinterest but it blocks the site it's linked to.


----------



## run4fittness

very cute!


----------



## birsss

Cute


----------



## no1girl

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maryannee

Grandma G. said:


> AWWWW


Ditto
, so darn cute.


----------



## Stablebummom

Maryannee said:


> Ditto
> , so darn cute.


It sure is! But I have problems with #1 needles, I don't think I could manage these teeny weeny things!


----------



## nrskrachet

The designer has the most adorable little animals! It's a shame I'm too frugal to spend $12 on a pattern for "cute."


----------



## trasara

Thanks for sharing, there is so much amazing talent out there.


----------



## crispie

They really are adorable and creative critters....too bad I am too frugal to pay that price.


----------



## olithia

So cute ! &#9829;


----------



## vayankee

cakes said:


> I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too - so cute!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Adorable and intricately shaped. I'm sure the pattern was difficult to perfect. You know, I am also a quilter and on several quilting sites, including one exactly like this one but for quilting. In the quilting world it's difficult to find quilt patterns that are LESS THAN $12, and they have way less information in them! Just "cut 65 squares of this size in darks and 38 in lights" and then the diagram of how to arrange them. Knitting patterns are so much more work because you have to get all the words and numbers just exactly right and perfect so that no one misunderstands what they are supposed to do. And after all this pattern work, knitters expect them to be given for free. It's like pulling hen's teeth to sell one for $5. Yet in the quilting world I hear no one ever complain about spending $12 on a pattern... something they will usually use only once. So strange, the difference in the mindset.


----------



## Stablebummom

Sewbizgirl said:


> Adorable and intricately shaped. I'm sure the pattern was difficult to perfect. You know, I am also a quilter and on several quilting sites, including one exactly like this one but for quilting. In the quilting world it's difficult to find quilt patterns that are LESS THAN $12, and they have way less information in them! Just "cut 65 squares of this size in darks and 38 in lights" and then the diagram of how to arrange them. Knitting patterns are so much more work because you have to get all the words and numbers just exactly right and perfect so that no one misunderstands what they are supposed to do. And after all this pattern work, knitters expect them to be given for free. It's like pulling hen's teeth to sell one for $5. Yet in the quilting world I hear no one ever complain about spending $12 on a pattern... something they will usually use only once. So strange, the difference in the mindset.


I wasn't complaining at all, just stating the price was high. Given all the work that goes into making a pattern and assuring the quality, maybe $12.00 is not too high.


----------



## Nana Mc

Some people are so talented.


----------



## Miri

Yes, very cute, beautiful in fact.


----------



## Grannie maggie

A cute little fella. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## dawn1960

Love him and his cute expression


----------



## Roses and cats

Way beyond too cute!!! How adorable!!


----------



## dickletn

Love it


----------



## Happycamper

Awwww..... that is just TOO cute! You must be a mouse lover like me! Love your avatar too, BTW.


----------



## yogandi

kiwiannie said:


> Way beyond cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Stablebummom said:


> I wasn't complaining at all, just stating the price was high. Given all the work that goes into making a pattern and assuring the quality, maybe $12.00 is not too high.


Didn't say you were.  I was responding to comments by nrskrachet and crispie, who both said they were too 'frugal' to pay that price.


----------



## dwidget

i love the expression on his poor little face. LOL


----------



## SYAPJR

Very cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast

Very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk

Great site, thanks for sharing. I had the nicest time looking at all the adorable things. Very talented family.


----------



## Izzibear

cakes said:


> I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oooooh me too


----------



## threadbears

I was so excited to come across this thread-my mom made that tiny little mouse!!! I passed on the comments to her, and she wanted me to thank all of you for the compliments, it made her day!  She is a perfectionist and has worked a long time to get her characters exactly how she pictures them. I envy her talent to make such tiny, detailed works of art and the pictures just dont do them justice. I am always in awe of her creations.

We are always thankful for people who understand the kind of work that goes into creating patterns. So thank you, Sewbizgirl, for standing up for pattern pricesit takes a lot of time and energy in creating a pattern. Though she does knit, she did crochet this mouse. However, the mouse is not available as a pattern at this time. And, all of her patterns are crochet, as well. 

Thank you all for the lovely comments. It was a nice surprise.


----------



## dragonflylace

I clicked on the link for the pattern...looked around, but didn't see the pattern...can anyone help with this?


----------



## Multistitchual

Do you know how I could get the pattern? I looked everywhere on the web and find the picture and patterns for some of the other Thread Bears but not this mouse.


----------



## colette grimard

this little mice is so cute


----------



## LadyBecket

That is the cutest little mouse ever!!! But I've seen intricate patterns for much more delicate articles of clothing free on Ravelry. If I had $12 to spare I would buy something useful like food or paying a bill. I'm sure this lady is good at designing things but there must be a limit and $12 for a tiny critter is just too much.

http://www.outofthethistle.com/thread-bears there are pictures but no offer of a pattern.


----------



## deexer

If anyone wants to make me one I won't complain. I know exactly where to put one.


----------



## mtnmama67

dwidget said:


> i love the expression on his poor little face. LOL


Me too..thanks for sharing.

Think if you go to Ravelry and then patterns,then type in mouse - one can find the pattern? Think I saw it there - when I was looking for mouse catnip toys. oould be wrong,but will go look again.


----------



## colette grimard

Thank you very much


----------



## Roses and cats

Adorable mouse.


----------



## Helpme09

Hello I've been trying to find this pattern and I tried the link and it didn't work.. Can some help me find this pattern  Thanks


----------



## Roses and cats

Oh my, just too cute.


----------



## njbetsy

kiwiannie said:


> Way beyond cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deexer

Helpme09 said:


> Hello I've been trying to find this pattern and I tried the link and it didn't work.. Can some help me find this pattern  Thanks


I just did a Google search for "cutess little knit mouse on the net" and it brought a bunch of cute litter mice on pint rest. There are a some really cute ones.


----------



## musick

How do you get to her site?


----------



## LadyBecket

I tried to use the link and it came up as Priniteds and my Kasperski said it was a "worm" and warned me to get off of it. The mouse is adorable, wish I could see her other works though.


----------



## JanMaeD

I've tracked down the Etsy shop "Out of the Thistle" (which used to be Primiteds) but the pattern is no longer available. I'm desperate to find a copy of this pattern as a very sweet lady has fallen in love with him and I want to make him for her.


----------



## Nanamel14

Awww he is super cute


----------



## shazzyb

I am looking for the pattern for this cute little mouse. I have been looking for ages. Can anybody help me?

Sharon


----------



## nina78

Who can share how to knit this mouse ? link not working. (( I would appreciate an answer.


----------



## Roses and cats

How adorable!


----------



## Nanamel14

So cute


----------

